# How to add non-free repository



## raied (May 1, 2015)

Hi there.
I'm new with BSD family (2 months) but I like it, especially FreeBSD.

During this 6 month I used wired network. But now I have business trip and I need to take my laptop with me. So I need to use wifi.

I tried all possible ways newbie but nothing works.  When I was using Linux (Debian, Slackware). I add non-free repository and get my wifi up. but in FreeBSD I did not make it. So I need your help guys.
My internal wifi is Broadcom BC4313 wireless chip.  Also I have mini USB wifi Ralink rt5370.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2015)

There is only one repostory, everything is in there. But you probably don't need any package, I'm not sure which one you need but there's rsu(4), urtw(4), urtwn(4), bwi(4) and bwn(4).


----------



## raied (May 1, 2015)

Thanks man. Which file I should add them ?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2015)

It's explained in the man pages.


----------

